# Les clones de mac...



## magicmimi (25 Avril 2011)

Cette fois voilà je vais pouvoir enfin revenir à Mac.
Mais alors que je cherchais une occasion intel dans les 1000 euros et qui ne m'oblige pas à courir à Paris le chercher .. (pffff tous ceux qui revendent un mac d'occasion habitent-il à Paris ?? je suis dans le Gard ! ) Je suis tombé sur cette annonce : 

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/ordinate...d-Xeon-64-Bits/petites-annonces/i.248984.html

Que faut-il en penser ?
merci de votre avis et j'espère que je suis dans le bon forum ...

jm

oups il semble que j'ai pas posté sur le bon forum.. j'ai pas vu que c'était dans le gropue de forum i-pod et iphone. Quelqu'un peut déplacé ?


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Avril 2011)

Un pur attrape-gogo, franchement fuis cette annonce.


----------



## photo4photos (26 Avril 2011)

La preuve est qu'elle n'existe plus...


----------



## magicmimi (26 Avril 2011)

les clones de mac dérangerait-il mac ?


----------



## photo4photos (26 Avril 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> les clones de mac dérangerait-il mac ?



Je ne pense pas car un clone de mac ce n'est que l'apparence et rien derrière. Une carrosserie de ferrari avec un moteur de 2 chevaux...


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Je ne pense pas car un clone de mac ce n'est que l'apparence et rien derrière. Une carrosserie de ferrari avec un moteur de 2 chevaux...


Hahaha.

Un clone à base de Core i7 c'est une 2CV ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Un clone à base de Core i7 c'est une 2CV ?



Ca peut, oui.

C'était quoi ces machines? Des bêtes hackintosh sans d'EFI avec du hardware moyennement supporté par OSX qui posera problème à la prochaine MAJ?


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Avril 2011)

Je pondère en disant que mes MAJ qu'elles soient par le menu pomme, en delta ou combo se font finger in the nose.

Combien de possesseurs de "vrai" Mac j'ai lu les histoires de problèmes suite à une MAJ ? Bien plus qu'un... en sachant qu'un, c'est déjà un de trop.

Ca me gave ces genres de commentaires avec un parti pris sans aucun travail de réflexion derrière.


Je conclurais qu'un Mac c'est du hardware de PC en grande partie.. encore un qui croit que lorsqu'il p..e, ça sent la rose..


EDIT : l'annonce n'est plus dispo, et oui, on la spotter. Ca sentait le roussi..


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ca peut, oui.
> 
> C'était quoi ces machines? Des bêtes hackintosh sans d'EFI avec du hardware moyennement supporté par OSX qui posera problème à la prochaine MAJ?


Je suis utilisateur d'un vrai mac, mais si j'en avais les moyens je me monterais un Hackintosh à base de Core i5 ou Core i7 avec SSD.

Un Core i7 c'est de la bombe ! 

Maintenant les bootloaders sont performants, les modifs sont bien faites, le système parait fait pour la machine !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




The Real Deal a dit:


> Je pondère en disant que mes MAJ qu'elles soient par le menu pomme, en delta ou combo se font finger in the nose.
> 
> Combien de possesseurs de "vrai" Mac j'ai lu les histoires de problèmes suite à une MAJ ? Bien plus qu'un... en sachant qu'un, c'est déjà un de trop.
> 
> ...


+1 OS X est maintenant adapté pour les "vrais" PC.

Comme le dit TRD c'est du hardware même que les PC.

Comme le C2D de mon iMac ?! Ben c'est le même que les PC ! Hé oui !


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Avril 2011)

C'est pas comme si ledit Core i7 était pas disponible sur Mac... 

Un Hackintosh pour la carte graphique je veux bien, encore que ^^, mais pour le processeur... 

Faut le reconnaître que c'est le coût que tu vise, pas le proc ^^


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

Si c'est pour faire un hackintosh "premier prix" non merci.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Avril 2011)

Ouais alors tu veux quel proc dedans? Je pense pas qu'Apple abandonnera le Core i7 (nom prestigieux déjà) et donc a part pinailler car t'as pas un 2600K mais un 2600 ou 2600S... 

Donc on en revient a ce que je disais: vu qu'il y a de tout en proc, c'est pour le GPU que tu veux te faire un Hackintosh.


----------



## photo4photos (26 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est pas comme si ledit Core i7 était pas disponible sur Mac...
> 
> Un Hackintosh pour la carte graphique je veux bien, encore que ^^, mais pour le processeur...
> 
> Faut le reconnaître que c'est le coût que tu vise, pas le proc ^^




Pas forcément... Je connais pas beaucoup de mac possédant ce type de config:

 Alienware Area 51 ALX Black Anodized Premium Desktop Chassis (1.2KW PSU)
Intel® Core i7-990x (3.46GHz, 12MB, 6.4GT/sec)
Dual 2GB AMD Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX
6144MB (3x2GB) 1866MHz DDR3 Tri Channel
512GB Solid State Drive Raid 0 "Stripe" Dual HDD - (2x256GB)
1TB (7200RPM) SATA Additional Hard Drive
Lecteur Blu-Ray RW (lecture et écriture Blu-Ray/DVD/CD) et DVD+/-RW (lecture et écriture DVD/CD) 24x
Killer 2100 Network Card
Carte PCIe SoundBlaster XFi Titanium
Dell 1525 Wireless PCIe Network Card 802.11n
Carte contrôleur USB 3.0
Display Not Included
No Security/Anti-Virus Protection
1 an de support matériel avec intervention le jour ouvrable suivant  inclus avec votre ordinateur
Aucune couverture contre les dommages accidentels
Accessoires
Alienware 3D
Astral Aqua
Steam® Client and Portal Game - Factory Installed
Comprend également
Clavier multimédia Alienware - Français (AZERTY)
Souris optique Alienware
Alienware Area 51 Resource DVD


Pour un prix de 5800 euros environ chez alienware et que j'arrive à transformer en hackintosh pour 2000 euros.... D'après pas mal de benchmark je connais pas beaucoup de mac pro capable de suivre ce type de joujou....




iMacounet a dit:


> Si c'est pour faire un hackintosh "premier prix" non merci.




Je viens d'appuyer tes dires 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ouais alors tu veux quel proc dedans? Je pense pas qu'Apple abandonnera le Core i7 (nom prestigieux déjà) et donc a part pinailler car t'as pas un 2600K mais un 2600 ou 2600S...
> 
> Donc on en revient a ce que je disais: vu qu'il y a de tout en proc, c'est pour le GPU que tu veux te faire un Hackintosh.



tu parles de quels types d'i7 et dans quel mac ? 

Un imac ? Un macbookpro ? Ni l'un ni l'autre ne tiennent la comparaison niveau carte graphique face à certains ordi.... Niveau ram non plus... Le i7 n'est pas le même donc s'est incomparable... Le système de refroidissement ne peut être nommé car je le trouve pas très efficace personnellement chez mac mais il a le mérite d'être silencieux.


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Avril 2011)

C2D... i7... histoire de poser le contexte gros calibre et rapport prix/perfs, y'a d00d, sa SR-2, ses deux Xeon, et son 33K à Geekbench (avec une fréquence RAM assez light).

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/322692


Le monde se divise en deux catégories.. tu fais le beau avec tes jantes alu, ou t'encodes en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire... nan j'déconne.

De mémoire, sa config est moins onéreuse que la plus grosse configuration Mac Pro du store.

EDIT : des débats comme ça, je les compte plus mais bon... pour faire simple, mon adage :

Best of both worlds..

OS X

Du matos assemblé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/ordinateur-bureau-apple/apple/Mac-Pro-Quad-Xeon-64-Bits/petites-annonces/


_Nouveaux choix de config possibles:

64bit MacPro i7 Sandy Bridge Extreme 3,4 @ 4Ghz (OC) avec 4Gb Ram ext à 16Gb (+200e) CG 512Mb
2 ports FW 800, eSata, 2 ports PCIe, 6 ports SATA II, 2 ports SATA III, RAID support, USB3, 1To SATA avec OSX
Options:
SSD 240Gb (+400e) , 2To SATA (+100e).&#8232;CG 1Go (+50e)

2300e _



C'est le : "64bit MacPro i7 Sandy Bridge Extreme" qui me fait HALLUCINER. Dans la même veine, t'as 4Go de RAM et 512Mo pour la CG... il te colle de la RAM premier prix, une CG premier prix et te réclame 2300 balles. Je vais pas aller voir les CGV je suis sûr que ça va être le bouquet.

6 initiales :

DGCCRF


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2011)

pour une config qui est vendue sans OS, sans aucun logiciel, qui sera certainement plus bruyante.. et qui sera loin de la facilité d'utilisation d'un vrai Mac, cela me parait étrange et en tout très cher payé ? 

Lorsque l'on de tels besoins de puissance, ce n'est pas tant le coût de la machine que le coût des logiciels qui reste la source de dépense essentielle.

Je ris lorsque je vois les hurlements pour une config de Mac Pro à 3000 , alors que les mêmes personnes trouvent normal la CS5 à 4000 


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Avril 2011)

Vous êtes long à la détente..


----------



## photo4photos (26 Avril 2011)

On peut faire aussi bien voire mieux qu'un mac pro pour la même simplicité (et oui on reste sur un osx ça ne change rien ! ) et pour un peu moins cher même si cela n'est pas forcément l'idée initiale.


----------



## magicmimi (27 Avril 2011)

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/PC-Mac-Pro-8Go-Ram-i5-760-GeForce-9800GT-1Go-ANTEC-/5029306621

dommage je ne peux pas éditer mon annonce original

et j'ai trouvé cela aussi sur media cash ... il s'agit d'un vrai mac. Help impossible de dire si il est vendu trop chère ou pas : 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mac Pro Quad-Core Xeon Woodcrest 2,66GHz 6Go/250Go SuperDrive AirPort Windows 7 Ready*[/FONT]​       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+3]*1799* &#8364;[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
        [SIZE=-2]1504,18 &#8364; HT[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]                        [FONT=Arial,Geneva,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SIZE][/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE][/FONT]

















       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Ordinateur de bureau*, matériel reconditionné            et certifié.
          Livré complet en carton d'origine, contrôlé et nettoyé.
          [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Économisez            *29 %* par rapport au prix original.

          Référence *9593* (MA356)[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]





            En stock Livraison 24/48H[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Enfin!  Deux ordinateurs en un, pour le prix d&#8217;un! Modèle prêt à l&#8217;emploi, Mac  et PC à la fois, immédiatement opérationnel et fonctionnel.
- Windows 7 pré-installé, pré-configuré, et démarrage natif sous Windows à l&#8217;allumage sur une partition indépendante de Mac OS.
- Mac OS X.6 Snow Leopard pré-installé, pré-configuré sur une partition indépendante de Windows 7.
Démarrez  sous Windows ou Mac OS selon vos besoins, en toute simplicité, et  profitez des technologies Apple sous Windows, et des applications  Windows sur un Mac.

Deux processeurs bic&#339;ur Intel Xeon &#8220;Woodcrest&#8221; 2,66 GHz
4 Mo de mémoire cache de niveau 2 partagée par processeur
Deux bus frontaux indépendants 1,33 GHz
2 Go de mémoire (DIMM DDR2 667 MHz ECC Fully-Buffered)
Carte graphique ATI Radeon 1900XT avec 256 Mo de mémoire, double DVI
Disque dur Serial ATA 250Go
SuperDrive 16x double couche (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)

(clavier et souris vendus séparément)

Livré avec son logiciel système d&#8217;origine Mac OS X 10.4 (DVD fourni)
Mac OS X version 10.6 pré-installé sur le disque dur (DVD non fourni)
Windows 7 (pré-installé)


Help ; je trouve pas la bonne affaire entre 1000 et 1500 euros...

Mac2sell le donne à 950 c'est cela ?

sur mac2sell  au choix du processeur on a le choix entre quad-core   et 4-core c'est pas la même chose ?
[/FONT]


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Avril 2011)

The Real Deal a dit:


> Je pondère en disant que mes MAJ qu'elles soient par le menu pomme, en delta ou combo se font finger in the nose.
> 
> Combien de possesseurs de "vrai" Mac j'ai lu les histoires de problèmes suite à une MAJ ? Bien plus qu'un... en sachant qu'un, c'est déjà un de trop.
> 
> Ca me gave ces genres de commentaires avec un parti pris sans aucun travail de réflexion derrière.


Mouais... La différence, c'est que les mises-à-jour problématiques sur un vrai Mac ne le sont que très temporairement.

Sur Hackintosh, on a n'a déjà pas toujours la chance de pouvoir tout faire fonctionner correctement au départ, et quand plus tard les mises-à-jour foirent c'est bien souvent pour un bon moment (le temps qu'un petit génie trouve le hack qui va bien et le propage).

L'intérêt d'un "véritable" Mac, ce n'est pas le matériel, qu'on peut effectivement trouver à 95% chez les marchands de PC, mais la garantie du constructeur quant à l'adéquation entre tous les composants matériels et logiciels. En cas de dysfonctionnement dû à une incompatibilité, c'est ce dernier qui règle le problème. Et même si ce n'est pas toujours parfait, on ne peut pas mieux faire.

Avec un PC fait-maison ou provenant de l'assembleur du coin de la rue, on doit se débrouiller tout seul, qu'on y installe Windows, Mac OS ou Linux. Au final, pour tenter de régler des problèmes de compatibilité (parfois sans y parvenir), on perd insensiblement beaucoup de temps et d'argent.

On en perd d'ailleurs beacoup lorsque lesdites incompatibilités présentent des symptômes pas assez francs pour désigner le coupable, mais suffisants pour saboter le travail qu'on réalise.

Le choix d'un "véritable" Mac permet justement de réduire énormément ces accidents et cette perte de temps et d'argent. On se rend compte ainsi que, sur plusieurs années, son coût d'utilisation est nettement plus avantageux malgré son prix d'achat plus élevé. C'est encore plus vrai dans les entreprises et les activités libérales où le temps perdu est valorisé à un niveau important. (Par exemple pour un ingénieur qui coûte entre 30 et 60&#8364;/heure, le choix d'un "véritable" Mac est bien souvent rentabilisé dans les toutes premières semaines après l'achat).

On finit toujours par payer très cher les économies de bouts de chandelles. Et mon commentaire est, lui, le résultat d'une longue réflexion et d'une longue expérience parfois douloureuse.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Avril 2011)

J'aimerais rappeler a tout le monde que 
1: Le Mac Pro est doté d'Intel Xeon. La gamme Xeon, d'un point de vue tarifaire, commence là ou s'arrête la gamme Core. 
2: La famille Core i7 9XX X est très puissante sur le papier mais le rapport puissance/prix font que la presse gaming lui préfère, et de loin, les Core i7 8XX et 2600 X.  Donc ces procs ne se justifient que pour un usage professionnel ou certes ils sont moins cher qu'un Xeon mais n'ont pas les mêmes capacitées. 

Ensuite niveau GPU oui les Macs n'offrent pas autant de choix que sur PC, mais ça je l'avais reconnu en disant que c'était le point donnant l'avantage aux Hackintosh. 

Bref faut savoir sur quels points vous faîtes les comparaisons. Niveau CPU ou GPU? En GPU le Hackintosh a l'avantage mais bon, même face aux machines de fabricants, une machine assemblée soit même aura toujours l'avantage en matière de GPU.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'aimerais rappeler a tout le monde que
> 1: Le Mac Pro est doté d'Intel Xeon. La gamme Xeon, d'un point de vue tarifaire, commence là ou s'arrête la gamme Core.
> 2: La famille Core i7 9XX X est très puissante sur le papier mais le rapport puissance/prix font que la presse gaming lui préfère, et de loin, les Core i7 8XX et 2600 X.  Donc ces procs ne se justifient que pour un usage professionnel ou certes ils sont moins cher qu'un Xeon mais n'ont pas les mêmes capacitées.
> 
> ...




je suis d'accord. On peut aussi mettre du xeon cela dit sur un hackintosh.

Une petite anecdote... Un ami à moi à un "vieux power pc G5". Cela l'ennuyer beaucoup de s'en séparer... Du coup il l'a transformé en hackintosh avec un xeon, 16go de ram, une vraie carte graphique... refroidissement par watercooling (je suis pas spécialement pour mais apparement ça marche bien)...etc... Une arme de guerre pseudo hackintosh...


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Avril 2011)

Bah il avait pas déjà le Watercooling prévu dans le boitier? ^^

Sinon réutiliser le boitier d'un Mac c'est peut-être le meilleur moyen d'avoir un Hackintosh puisque on utilise du matériel Apple pour installer Mac OS X ^^


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Oui il avait déjà cela mais je t'avoue avoir peur des fuites... C'est peut être un préjugé à la noix mais bon...

Du matériel d'apple... Je suis pas certains. C'est un boitier apple mais monté à la main... Donc je suis pas sur qu'apple apprécierait.


----------



## The Real Deal (27 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'aimerais rappeler a tout le monde que
> 1: Le Mac Pro est doté d'Intel Xeon. La gamme Xeon, d'un point de vue tarifaire, commence là ou s'arrête la gamme Core.
> 2: La famille Core i7 9XX X est très puissante sur le papier mais le rapport puissance/prix font que la presse gaming lui préfère, et de loin, les Core i7 8XX et 2600 X.  Donc ces procs ne se justifient que pour un usage professionnel ou certes ils sont moins cher qu'un Xeon mais n'ont pas les mêmes capacitées.
> 
> ...




Tu oublies un élément très important. Les CPU sur hackintosh se clockent et pas qu'un peu, et pour pas un rond. Bref, de quoi prendre un écart considérable lorsque le même CPU se trouve en commun sur un Mac ou un Hack. Je dirais que la capacité d'overclocking CPU de sa station est également un élément constitutif et favorisant pour un hack.

Et tu ne cites pas la RAM ! Erreur ! Pour exemple, la mienne peut tourner à une fréquence de 2000MHz quand le 1333 balbutie à peine chez Apple ! Sur SB, 2133MHz... de quoi remettre une bonne morsure dans la pomme !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Mouais... La différence, c'est que les mises-à-jour problématiques sur un vrai Mac ne le sont que très temporairement.
> 
> Sur Hackintosh, on a n'a déjà pas toujours la chance de pouvoir tout faire fonctionner correctement au départ, et quand plus tard les mises-à-jour foirent c'est bien souvent pour un bon moment (le temps qu'un petit génie trouve le hack qui va bien et le propage).
> 
> ...



Argumentation biaisée. Et puis je vais faire court. En parlant de chandelle, laisse moi donc éclairer ta lanterne...

Compatibilité OS / Hardware... BOUHAHAHA. C'est quoi le problème de son pour ne citer que celui là qui a touché les Mac Pro et qui a été résolu seulement après plusieurs mois ? Non mais laisse moi rire. Elle a bonne figure ta compatibilité..


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Un bon hackintosh n'a aucun soucis à se faire pour les mises à jour. Je vous assure...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Avril 2011)

The Real Deal a dit:


> Compatibilité OS / Hardware... BOUHAHAHA. C'est quoi le problème de son pour ne citer que celui là qui a touché les Mac Pro et qui a été résolu seulement après plusieurs mois ? Non mais laisse moi rire. Elle a bonne figure ta compatibilité..


Je n'ai jamais prétendu que s'en remettre au constructeur réglait tous les problèmes immédiatement, mais que c'était le moyen le plus sûr de les réduire au maximum et rapidement.

Ma lanterne est éclairée par un quart de siècle d'expérience personnelle et professionnelle, et les résultats chiffrés sont sans attente et démentent totalement ton point de vue.

Si tu prétends que ton bricolage t'a fait gagné du temps et de l'argent et t'a épargné des problèmes, alors tu fais figure d'exception. Sur le nombre et sur la durée, c'est clairement l'inverse qui se passe.

Pour ma part je suis régulièrement confronté à des possesseurs de Hacintosh qui viennent pleurer parce que ça ne marche pas, ou plus, comme prévu. Et la plupart du temps c'est leur configuration matérielle qui est en cause.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais prétendu que s'en remettre au constructeur réglait tous les problèmes immédiatement, mais que c'était le moyen le plus sûr de les réduire au maximum et rapidement.
> 
> Ma lanterne est éclairée par un quart de siècle d'expérience personnelle et professionnelle, et les résultats chiffrés sont sans attente et démentent totalement ton point de vue.
> 
> ...





D'ou l'intérêt de connaitre les compatibilités....


----------



## The Real Deal (27 Avril 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais prétendu que s'en remettre au constructeur réglait tous les problèmes immédiatement, mais que c'était le moyen le plus sûr de les réduire au maximum et rapidement.
> 
> Ma lanterne est éclairée par un quart de siècle d'expérience personnelle et professionnelle, et les résultats chiffrés sont sans attente et démentent totalement ton point de vue.
> 
> ...




"Bricolage"... ok tu confirmes ce que je pensais.. tu m'as l'air d'être un bon hateboy.

Moi je ne prétends rien. J'ai du matériel de qualité garantie 3 ans par Asus, etc,..

Ton matos Mac est garantie un an, et tu rajoutes un Apple care ? Tu viens de te faire délester avec de la vaseline d'une dépense supplémentaire de plusieurs centaines d'euros (de mémoire un Apple care MBP 15 c'est dans les 349 euros?).

Je gravite depuis bientôt deux ans dans la sphère hackintosh.. c'est pas à moi que tu vas faire du storytelling avec les figures d'exception, économie, etc,... tu te fourvoies dans l'erreur.

Sur ce..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




photo4photos a dit:


> D'ou l'intérêt de connaitre les compatibilités....



Laisse tomber, il vient haranguer les noobs


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Darwin x86.

Hack my mac.

Je crois t'avoir aperçu.

je viens juste de m'inscrire sur darwin j'étais que sur hack my mac avant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Avril 2011)




----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

:bebe:


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Avril 2011)

The Real Deal a dit:


> "Bricolage"... ok tu confirmes ce que je pensais.. tu m'as l'air d'être un bon hateboy.
> 
> Moi je ne prétends rien. J'ai du matériel de qualité garantie 3 ans par Asus, etc,..
> 
> ...


C'est toi qui te fourvoies.

La garantie sur le matériel est hors sujet, car ce n'est pas ce qui conditionne le fonctionnement correct du système. De même pour l'Apple Care, que je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais pris pour ma part.


Tu ferais mieux de te relire avant de me traiter de «hateboy». De mon côté, la haine n'a pas de place dans mes propos, au contraire du pragmatisme et de la sagesse.

Ce qui n'empêche que ce que tu fais reste tout de même du bricolage, et je sais qu'on finit toujours par le payer. Ton expérience est beaucoup trop courte, ou bien ton utilisation beaucoup trop succincte, pour que tu puisses encore t'en rendre compte. Le Hackintosh, c'est sympa, certainement ludique, mais ce n'est pas suffisamment sérieux pour prétendre pourvoir une activité critique, notamment professionnelle. Et sur ce point, j'ai déjà eu des exemples consternants.

Malgré tout le temps que tu perdras à mettre ta configuration au point, tu ne pourras jamais garantir que les logiciels continueront de tourner sur le matériel de ta composition à la prochaine mise-à-jour, ni même d'ailleurs qu'ils tournent correctement au moment où l'on parle.

L'intérêt d'un Mac d'origine, c'est que si un problème est révélé, Apple a (contrairement à toi) parfaitement les moyens de corriger le tir en modifiant ses logiciels et ses firmwares (dont elle contrôle le contenu et maîtrise l'environnement matériel) sans en faire supporter le coût ou les inconvénients aux utilisateurs. Ne t'en déplaise, c'est justement ça que je paye quand tu penses que je me fais « délester avec de la vaseline ». Et tout compte fait ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est toi qui te fourvoies.
> 
> La garantie sur le matériel est hors sujet, car ce n'est pas ce qui conditionne le fonctionnement correct du système. De même pour l'Apple Care, que je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais pris pour ma part.
> 
> ...



Et que penses tu du ssd ? 

Bon en bricolage... Je pense pas pouvoir parler sur une assez longue durée mais mon père a été parmi les premiers à faire des hackintosh... Le truc c'est qu'à l'heure actuelle il marche encore très bien et les mises à jour se font. C'est juste une constatation vois tu...

Mon hack marche depuis 5 ans sans aucun soucis... il a connu tiger, leopard et snow leopard.

Je vais pas m'en plaindre. Durant ces 5 ans j'ai vu plusieurs mac apple mourir donc... 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu es une bille et que tu contrôles rien que c'est le cas pour tout le monde. On sait aussi faire des kexts (Et je connais ton métier suite à une discussion sur le ssd donc je sais que t'es pas si mauvais que ça apparemment).

Faire un hackintosh est un choix donc si on a des problèmes après c'est notre pomme (quel beau jeu de mots ! &#63743.

La vaseline je m'en sers pour autre chose


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> La vaseline je m'en sers pour autre chose


N'en dis pas plus, on sait,  la chaine est un élément clé de ton vélo. ^^
Je sors. ^^


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Je fais du vélo de descente en plus tu vois juste :love:


Non mais pour les brulures c'est très bon


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Mon hack marche depuis 5 ans sans aucun soucis... il a connu tiger, leopard et snow leopard.
> 
> Je vais pas m'en plaindre. Durant ces 5 ans j'ai vu plusieurs mac apple mourir donc...


Tu as seulement eu de la chance. Dans la boîte en face, la moitié de clones qu'ils ont monté il y a trois ans ne fonctionnent plus correctement avec la dernière version de Mac OS X, faute d'une compatibilité suffisante. Il y a trois ans, beaucoup pensaient que leur configuration "compatible Apple" allait servir longtemps, mais c'était plus un pari qu'une certitude.

Je ne parle pas des pannes matérielles, qui sont un tout autre problème, sans rapport avec le clonage.



photo4photos a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que tu es une bille et que tu contrôles rien que c'est le cas pour tout le monde. On sait aussi faire des kexts (Et je connais ton métier suite à une discussion sur le ssd donc je sais que t'es pas si mauvais que ça apparemment).
> 
> Faire un hackintosh est un choix donc si on a des problèmes après c'est notre pomme (quel beau jeu de mots ! &#63743.
> 
> La vaseline je m'en sers pour autre chose


Je contrôle mon temps et mon argent. Quand je bricole, c'est quand je l'ai décidé, et parce que les aléas de cette démarche ne portent pas à conséquence sur mes autres activité, du moins pas au-delà d'un niveau que je ne serais pas en mesure d'assumer socialement et financièrement (foirer un travail important à cause d'un matériel de m... ça peut parfois coûter un bras, ou sa place).

Dans le principe j'admets (voire j'encourage) cette démarche chez ceux qui montent leur propre clone de Mac, avec les limitations que j'ai indiquées. Tant que ça n'engage qu'eux.


En revanche je trouve parfaitement prétentieux, irréfléchi et déplacé le fait de suggérer qu'on se fait enc... par Apple ou bien qu'on est une bille quand on ne préfère pas de manière inconditionnelle les clones aux originaux. Le faible prix d'achat d'un matériel est loin d'être un critère de choix universel, et encore moins un but en soi.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Tu parles de risques liés au hackintosh. 


Je te réponds à cela qui si on est pas trop mauvais qu'on sait faire des kexts et qu'on sait à la base choisir nos composants on s'en sort très honorablement sur le plan tarifaire. Cependant j'aime apple, la preuve on en 3 à la maison mais mon mhack est pas mal aussi. Disons qu'il est plus évolutif et moins bridé.

A bon entendeur bien entendu.


----------



## poissonfree (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai envie de rajouter une petite chose. 
Pour un utilisateur lambda (qui ne connait rien à l'informatique et qui n'a pas trop d'argent), quel est le plus simple : 
- un Mac avec Mac OS
- un PC (monté par un spécialiste) avec Mac OS
- un PC (quelconque ou trouvé au coin d'une rue) avec Ubuntu
- un PC avec Windows

Et maintenant tu retournes la question, quand tu devras lui apprendre les bases et le dépanner (surtout à distance c'est encore plus sympa :rateau::rateau::rateau, quel va être la solution la plus simple pour toi  ?

Pour ma part, si la personne n'a pas trop les moyens et si je ne veux pas être emmerder tous les 4 matins -> Ubuntu
Si par contre, elle peut faire un effort côté argent -> un Mac


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Bien, à ma droite, caleçon rouge, nous avons Billy "j'ai monté un hack qui marche très bien et je te merde"

A ma gauche, caleçon bleu, Joe "J'en ai vu des dizaines pour qui ça s'est soldé par une grosse cata"

Bon, c'est un peu le remake du retour de la ressucée de la réinterprétation d'une vieille copie d'un ancien sample de match antique, c'est un peu le "Comme d'habitude" du débat sur les macs et les hacks, on n'en compte plus les reprises et les réinterprétations, mais nos deux challenger (trois en fait) ont du mordant et du punch et après tout, c'est dans les vieux pots...

Le match est déjà commencé, Billy a tenté un bon crochet du "t'es probab' un incompétent" mais sans grand résultat.
Malgré un travail de fond en jive "le temps passé dessus est du temps, donc de l'argent, perdu dans un cadre pro" de Joe, Billy ne semble pas réagir. l'argument ne le percute pas.

Prennez vos places, messieurs dames, ce n'est pas fini.
Je vous promet du sang et de la sueur, messieurs dames !

Prennez vos places !


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bien, à ma droite, caleçon rouge, nous avons Billy "j'ai monté un hack qui marche très bien et je te merde"
> 
> A ma gauche, caleçon bleu, Joe "J'en ai vu des dizaines pour qui ça s'est soldé par une grosse cata"
> 
> ...





En tout cas j'adore vraiment ton humour j'ai eu bien 10 minutes de fou rires !  

Bref, le hackintosh c'est pour la personne qui si connait un temps soit peu, (donc pas un noob non plus) qui aime bricoler mais qui a la satisfaction de voir son montage marcher. 

Je pense avoir tout clôturer non


----------



## magicmimi (27 Avril 2011)

A vendre sujet qui dérape en bataille rangée .. mise a prix 10 euros (faut je finance mon prochain achat)

jm


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> TJe te réponds à cela qui si on est pas trop mauvais qu'on sait faire des kexts et qu'on sait à la base choisir nos composants on s'en sort très honorablement sur le plan tarifaire.


Savoir faire des kexts n'implique pas d'avoir le temps suffisant pour les développer, les maintenir et les faire évoluer. (Pour ma part, j'ai déjà trop donné dans ce type d'activité. Aujourd'hui je consacre mon temps libre à des occupations bien plus intéressantes et gratifiantes. Je préfère donc acheter mes Macs déjà en état de marche.)

Même quand on se contente d'utiliser ceux que d'autres réalisent dans leur coin, on n'a pas non plus forcément le temps de les chercher ni, si l'on est un tant soit peu exigeant, le temps et les moyens de les tester.

Fabriquer, mettre au point puis maintenir des composants système est coûteux, en temps et/ou en argent. Acheter un OS finalisé et fonctionnel permet justement d'éviter cette dépense.


Quand on est passionné d'informatique, qu'on dispose de temps de libre et qu'on n'a aucun obligation de résultat ni contrainte calendaire, on peut parfaitement se lancer dans l'aventure pour gagner quelques centaines d'euros... et beaucoup de satisfaction aussi, j'espère.

A contrario, l'utilisateur domestique qui court après son temps libre préfère certainement acheter un système clé-en-main quand il a les moyens de se l'offrir.

De même pour l'utilisateur professionnel qui coûte 400&#8364; la journée, dont la valeur du travail réalisé est six fois supérieure, et pour lequel tout retard ou toute altération de la production menacerait son activité (... et dans ce cas-là, un Mac à 3000&#8364; c'est de la roupie de sansonnet et une solution sûre).


Dans le principe on est d'accord. Chacun doit voir midi à sa porte.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Avril 2011)

Moi monsieur ! Je te reprends le sujet pour 5&#8364; !!

Sinon heu la RAM a 2000MHz et des cacahouètes c'est bien  mais ça nécessite pas une bidouille proc?  
Car par exemple un i7 2600K (jsais pas pourquoi mais les 2600 me plaisent bien ^^) accepte de la DDR3 a.... 1333MHz  
Donc en gros  ton Hackintosh c'est overclockings et rustines collées les unes sur les autres.  

Et c'est Intel qui le dit http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52214 pour les 1333Mhz du proc "spécial Overclocking". 

Ensuite je critique pas le Hackintosh mais bon je comprends pas toujours les raisons qui poussent au Hackintosh. A part le prix & le GPU...


----------



## The Real Deal (27 Avril 2011)

Rustines ? Non tu confonds avec les mise à jour de Snow Leopard. 

Avec un pseudo comme le tiens, difficile de ne pas faire le rapprochement entre la difficulté à comprendre et.. pas taper.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Avril 2011)

Alors là le débat vol haut... 

Franchement ce genre de réponses tu peux les garder pour toi.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'offre 10euros pour le sujet.

darkmoineau : tous les composants sont modifiables ...  alors que sur un Mac pro ... ben tu peux pas tout modifier quoi xD
et surtout le prix.
Un bon Core i5 ça revient moins cher qu'un Mac Pro Xeon...

Bref, ça part en vrille.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2011)

Atta tu compare Core i5 et Xeon maintenant? 

Ouais c'est sur le Pentium Xeon a 400MHz est vachement moins puissant qu'un Core i5. Nan mais quand même. 

i7 990 et Xeon je veux bien mais là...

Déjà qu'on devrait comparer années et années. Donc un Core i5 2010 et un Xeon 2010 là...


----------



## photo4photos (29 Avril 2011)

Bref, en résumé....

Mac pro pour ceux qui ont une bourse bien remplie (et non pas les bourses bien remplies   :rose: )et les mhack pour ceux un peu moins fortunés et amateur de bricole. Bref sujet clos.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Bref, en résumé....
> 
> Mac pro pour ceux qui ont une bourse bien remplie (et non pas les bourses bien remplies   :rose: )et les mhack pour ceux un peu moins fortunés et amateur de bricole. Bref sujet clos.


Tu peux avoir les deux, l'un n'empeche pas l'autre ! 

Voilà, tu résume bien le truc.


----------



## edd72 (30 Avril 2011)

Mouais chacun défendra son bifteck. Après faut déjà voir si on veut un tout ou non...
Un hackintosh au lieu d'un MacPro, ça peut se défendre (en terme de budget).
Par contre, pour le reste...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

Le Mhack peut combler le trou entre iMac et Mac Pro si t'aimes la bricole, oui.


----------



## The Real Deal (30 Avril 2011)

Le Mhack se situe également dans une fourchette BIEN plus large. Une petite G31 en access ça coute peanuts et c'est du caviar en compatibilité. Une SR-2 et bye bye le dernier Mac Pro. Alors, qu'attendez-vous pour prendre votre destin en main ?


----------



## edd72 (30 Avril 2011)

Ben moi j'en veut pas de ta tour toute pourrave


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

Je connais que le SR-71 mouah


----------



## The Real Deal (1 Mai 2011)

Les aigris du samedi soir qui ne peuvent converser et socialiser in real life viennent troller avec keyboard comme compagnie (et leur connaissance très limitée)


----------



## subsole (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Par curiosité, un MacHackintoch de mini avec prise HDMI, ça vaut le coup/coût ? <= Je ne parle évidemment pas de l'oiseau. ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

Vu l'âge du Mac Mini tu pourras avoir plus puissant pour le même prix. Mais avoir aussi petit ça risque d'être Mission Impossible.

Enfin si Ethan Hunt est parmi tes connaissances, c'est bon


----------



## photo4photos (1 Mai 2011)

Enfin... Si tu demandes ici il doit y avoir une raison.

Tu peux avoir un boitier de mac mini et... Autre chose dedans


----------



## subsole (1 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Vu l'âge du Mac Mini tu pourras avoir plus puissant pour le même prix. Mais avoir aussi petit ça risque d'être Mission Impossible.
> Enfin si Ethan Hunt est parmi tes connaissances, c'est bon


Peut importe la taille, ou puissance.
Les seuls critères seraient:
- Un prix plus bas que le mini.
- Pourrait faire tourner 10.6.7
- CG avec Sortie HDMI
Ethan Hunt et MacGyver sont des amis. ;-)


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

Oh ça c'est possible par contre. Une config proche d'un iMac Core i3 dans une simple tour en fait ^^


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oh ça c'est possible par contre. Une config proche d'un iMac Core i3 dans une simple tour en fait ^^



Bonjour,
Une idée du prix de revient de ce Maximini HDMI ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mai 2011)

Performances supérieures pour le même prix et on peut viser moins cher je pense. Descendre a 500&#8364;


----------



## photo4photos (2 Mai 2011)

Ceci est compatible et ça marche bien  Prix identique à un mac mini

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs/PC/PC-de-bureau-Grand-Public/ASROCK/4842882-Mini-PC-ASROCK-Vision-3D-137D-DVD-4-Go-500-Go-370M-Noir.htm

Ceci marche aussi http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs/PC/PC-de-bureau-Grand-Public/ACER/3023880-PC-Aspire-M5910-216-Core-i5-650-4Go-1000Go-HD5750-1024Mo-W7.htm


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ces informations, c'est ce que je craignais.
 Je trouve que la  différence de prix avec un Mini est insuffisante et ne justifie pas  les emmerdements les problèmes à venir, je suppose qu'il ne suffit pas d'installer "simplement" SL pour que la machine boot directement.


----------



## photo4photos (3 Mai 2011)

Attention toutefois... Regarde la différence de config entre les deux...


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mai 2011)

Et oui le Mini de juin 2010 ne peut plus tenir la comparaison. 

L'Asrock me plait bien avec son look "d'old Mac Mini"


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Attention toutefois... Regarde la différence de config entre les deux...



Oui, j'ai vu. 
Mais dans le cas en question, la puissance  ne serait pas un critère (un Core2Duo suffirait).
 Le seul critère qui compterait en plus du prix, la sortie HDMI.


----------



## photo4photos (3 Mai 2011)

L'asrock à une sortie HDMI mais on peut casser le prix en deux (ou presque) avec un C2C 


Edit: Les 2 ont l'HDMI.


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> L'asrock à une sortie HDMI mais on peut casser le prix en deux (ou presque) avec un C2C


 Ou trouver ?


----------



## photo4photos (3 Mai 2011)

Ou trouver l'HDMI sur le asrock dans connectivité vers le bas.

Tu as ça :

Connectivité :	 avant
2 x USB 3.0
x MIC
1 x Head Phone
arrière
1 x HDMI
x DVI-I (Dual-Link)
5 x USB 2.0
x S/PDIF
1 x eSATAII
1 x USB 3.0

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs/PC/PC-de-bureau-Grand-Public/MEDION/3022991-PC-R9ch-E4232D-i3-550-4-go-500-go-hd5450-512-Mo-win7.htm#1


Et encore j'ai pas encore bien fouillé.

Pour plus d'info vient sur http://www.hack-my-mac.fr/ et fait nous part de tes questions


----------

